# Lifestyles & Discussion > Personal Health & Well-Being >  Help with chronic fatigue and Epstein-Barr Virus

## PaulConventionWV

So I've been on here a few times describing my illness over the last couple of years.  Lately, I finally got a diagnosis after about a year and a half of not knowing what was wrong with me, causing a lot of stress and strife along the way.  Here's a brief overview of what has happened to me as a result of my problems.

In September of 2010, I started getting this weird sensation of a lump in my throat, which really confused me.  I tried to treat it, but realized after a while that it was only a symptom, not the actual problem.  The problem went much deeper than I had realized.  However, I had had absolutely no indication that I was at risk for this, so it just popped up out of the blue.  I was an excellent track athlete at the time on scholarship to a prestigious university.  Getting EB virus caused me to lose energy so quickly that I couldn't even do some of my easy runs without nearly collapsing.  Schoolwork was a struggle and just living in general was a hassle.  I was looking at going to school for 5 years so that I could take a season off and come back next year in better shape.  I took the next two seasons off and trained lightly, but not without maximum difficulty.  I kept wondering when it would end that summer as I was trying to finally get ready for the next year.  To my shock and surprise, next year rolled around after I had spent over a thousand bucks looking for the answer, and I was still in no shape to run competitively.  Gripped by depression, I quit the team, took up some bad habits and eventually dropped out of school and quit running altogether, no longer caring for my health like I had before because the struggle felt hopeless.

After a year and a half of wondering why this had happened to me, I finally went to the doctor and he did some blood tests and found that I had Epstein-Barr Virus, which is like chronic mono.  After 1 year and 9 months today, I am happy to finally know what it is but still wrecked emotionally by what I had put myself through as a result of this illness.  The problem is that the doctor, like most doctors today, told me there's basically no cure and I just have to learn how to live with it or wait for it to go into submission.  A year and 9 months and it still hasn't done that, but luckily, I don't follow allopathic medicine.  Like many people here, I believe there is a cause for everything and nothing is truly "uncurable."  

What I am wondering is if anybody knows what to do about Epstein Barr Virus.  What is the root cause, and what is the best path to cure it?  I finally have hope that I can overcome this now, so I need to find a way to realize that hope.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

Check out www.healingnaturallybybee.com

Bee Wilder has great information.  She does not sell anything although supports vendors on her website.  She does a low cost consultation.

----------


## specsaregood

You might try talking to a NAET practitioner.  IIRC, it is something that they can treat.

----------


## LibertyEagle

I already told you what I would do.  Somehow, get yourself to Dr. Dietrich Klinghardt in Bellevue, Washington.  You will have to send in an application, but hopefully he will see you.

----------


## donnay

> So I've been on here a few times describing my illness over the last couple of years.  Lately, I finally got a diagnosis after about a year and a half of not knowing what was wrong with me, causing a lot of stress and strife along the way.  Here's a brief overview of what has happened to me as a result of my problems.
> 
> In September of 2010, I started getting this weird sensation of a lump in my throat, which really confused me.  I tried to treat it, but realized after a while that it was only a symptom, not the actual problem.  The problem went much deeper than I had realized.  However, I had had absolutely no indication that I was at risk for this, so it just popped up out of the blue.  I was an excellent track athlete at the time on scholarship to a prestigious university.  Getting EB virus caused me to lose energy so quickly that I couldn't even do some of my easy runs without nearly collapsing.  Schoolwork was a struggle and just living in general was a hassle.  I was looking at going to school for 5 years so that I could take a season off and come back next year in better shape.  I took the next two seasons off and trained lightly, but not without maximum difficulty.  I kept wondering when it would end that summer as I was trying to finally get ready for the next year.  To my shock and surprise, next year rolled around after I had spent over a thousand bucks looking for the answer, and I was still in no shape to run competitively.  Gripped by depression, I quit the team, took up some bad habits and eventually dropped out of school and quit running altogether, no longer caring for my health like I had before because the struggle felt hopeless.
> 
> After a year and a half of wondering why this had happened to me, I finally went to the doctor and he did some blood tests and found that I had Epstein-Barr Virus, which is like chronic mono.  After 1 year and 9 months today, I am happy to finally know what it is but still wrecked emotionally by what I had put myself through as a result of this illness.  The problem is that the doctor, like most doctors today, told me there's basically no cure and I just have to learn how to live with it or wait for it to go into submission.  A year and 9 months and it still hasn't done that, but luckily, I don't follow allopathic medicine.  Like many people here, I believe there is a cause for everything and nothing is truly "uncurable."  
> 
> What I am wondering is if anybody knows what to do about Epstein Barr Virus.  What is the root cause, and what is the best path to cure it?  I finally have hope that I can overcome this now, so I need to find a way to realize that hope.


Wow my heart goes out to you.  Did you get the Rubella vaccine during this period?  

"Rubella vaccine -  Adverse reactions to vaccine include arthritis, arthralgia, and polyneuritis.(107)  Another problem is vaccine contamination with Epstein - Barr Virus, an immunological suppresser.  The Epstein -Barr Virus can be passed on to adults through casual contact years after the vaccination.(108,109)"

http://www.rifeenergymedicine.com/VACCINES.html


A parasite cleanse would be a good start and the first step to detoxing your body. 

Food-grade diatomaceous earth:
http://leifgrunseth.com/2011/12/diat...arth%E2%80%8F/


Here is some good information:

*Epstein Barr Home Remedies*

Are you stuck at home, trying to recover from a bout of Epstein Barr virus? If so, there is an abundance of Epstein Barr home remedies that can help relieve the painful symptoms of sore throat, swollen glands, debilitating fatigue, fever and body aches.

Most of these Epstein Barr home remedies you should be able to find in your kitchen or bathroom cabinet (or maybe you can borrow them from a neighbour!).

Epstein Barr home remedies from the kitchen

Sea salt.

A salt water gargle is a great way to relieve the pain of a sore throat. Just add 1/4 teaspoon of salt to 1/4 cup of warm water and gargle for a couple of minutes. Adding a pinch of cayenne pepper will make it even more effective, as cayenne temporarily numbs the nerve receptors in the throat.

Garlic

Garlic is a well known anti-microbial often recommended as an effective Epstein Barr home remedy. I tell my patients to eat at least a clove of garlic a day  preferably raw or added to soups, teas or dressings.

Ginger

Ginger is a potent anti-inflammatory that can soothe inflamed tissues like a painful sore throat, muscle aches and an enlarged liver, which are associated with Epstein Barr. Ginger is best used raw but can also be obtained in a powder, capsule or preserved form. I love adding raw ginger to my vegetable juices  it gives them a nice tang. Added to soups, teas and stir frys, it has a warming effect on the body.

Turmeric

Turmeric is lovely yellow spice with powerful anti-inflammatory actions. It is traditionally used in curries and stir frys but can be added to teas, soups and casseroles as well. Some of my patients mix a teaspoon of turmeric into a teaspoon of Manuka honey, and then sip it slowly to relieve a sore throat.

Lemons

My favorite of all the Epstein Barr home remedies would have to be lemon juice. Lemon juice is a very alkalising drink to help cleanse your liver and blood, and to bring relief from a sore throat. Simply squeeze half a lemon into a cup of warm or hot water and sip slowly. For added punch, add some grated ginger, garlic and cayenne pepper.

Coriander seeds

Coriander seeds are a renowned Eptein Barr home remedy for reducing a high fever which is common in the early stages of this illness. Crush 2 teaspoons of seed and soak in boiling water for 20 minutes before drinking.

Chicken soup

Chicken soup, chicken broth and chicken stock are famous Epstein Barr home remedies used to bring relief from congestion and discomfort. Scientifically chicken soup has been shown to be high in the amino acid cysteine which helps thin mucous and expel it from the body. So dig up grandmothers old recipe, cook it up and enjoy!

Vitamin C

One of the most popular Epstein Barr home remedies is the use of vitamin C. Most homes will have a supply tucked away somewhere. Take at least 3-5 gram a day to strengthen your immunity.

Epstein Barr home remedies from the bathroom

Epsom salts

Epsom salts are naturally high in magnesium so are used to ease painful muscles and help relax the body before bedtime. Add 2 cups of Epsom salts to a hot bath and enjoy a relaxing soak for at least 20 minutes.

Essential oils

Lavender, tea tree and eucalyptus oils can be used in a bath, vaporiser or in a steam inhalation to clear congested sinuses, throat and lungs and make breathing easier. You only need to add a few drops to hot water, then breathe deeply for a few minutes to get the best results.

Epstein Barr home remedies from the bedroom

A quiet nurturing room

One of the simplest, most effective Epstein Barr home remedies is a good nights sleep. You should aim for at least 8-10 hours of deep, unbroken sleep. Make sure your room is dark, quiet and restful. If your room is noisy, then use ear plugs. If it is too bright or glarey, then put heavy drapes on the windows or use an eye mask. To establish a healing, nurturing sanctuary, you can add a few drops of lavender oil on your pillow, or add some fresh flowers to your room.

If you are having problems getting to sleep then some relaxing music, a good book or a meditation tape can be invaluable.

Some patients are woken from sleep by the pain of a sore throat or breathing difficulties from a congested nose. If this is the case, sleep with two pillows or elevate the head of your bed with a couple of books placed under the bed legs. A heat bag can be applied to your throat or chest area, and a lozenge sucked on to ease the sore throat.

These Epstein Barr home remedies are a simple and cost-effective way to help your recovery from this dreadful illness. If you would like more information on Epstein Barr home remedies and recipes then please refer to the e-book Natures Amazing Mononucleosis Cures by qualified naturopath Elizabeth Noble.


http://epsteinbarrcures.com/


I wish you the very best!

----------


## dannno

Onnit.com has some great supplements you will be interested in.

Firstly, their immune support supplement has a blend of mushrooms, including the reishi mushroom which helps to properly program your immune system, which only happens naturally as an infant drinking your mother's colostrum. This helps you go back in time and re-program your immune system to fight off these types of illnesses.

It has also been shown to help improve your particular condition:




> Virus infection
> Reishi has compounds that may have antiviral activity, including activity against the Epstein-Barr virus.


http://www.raysahelian.com/reishi.html




> Polysaccharides. Reishi’s polysaccharides, such as beta glucans, have been shown to stimulate the activity of immune cells (such as macrophages) and increase the levels of protective substances (such as TNF and interleukins) that they produce. Such actions make reishi an effective treatment for viral infections such as influenza, HIV, herpes simplex, and *Epstein-Barr virus*. In addition, in vitro studies have found that reishi’s polysaccharides inhibit tumor cell growth. Polysaccharides isolated from reishi are also attributed to *improvements in liver function*, as indicated by decreases in serum liver enzymes: aspartate transaminase (AST), alanine transaminase (ALT), and alkaline phosphatase. The studies also revealed decreased total bilirubin and liver collagen content.


http://innateresponse.blogspot.com/2...-mushroom.html


Secondly, their ShroomTech sport supplement has a blend of medicinal mushrooms which will increase the efficiency of putting the oxygen into your blood supply by up to 30%. This results in increased energy without caffeine and stimulants.

Thirdly, their New Mood supplement will help with your depression.

Fourthly, their AlphaBrain supplement will help you keep mental focus and increase overall mental energy.

----------


## Champ

Did you make sure to rule out Chronic Lyme Disease?  It can have nearly identical symptoms as chronic fatigue syndrome and the epstein barr virus.  Personally, I would make sure to rule that out before going any farther with treatment, because you might end up just treating the symptoms and not the root cause.

Coming from the perspective of having personal experience with this, Lyme Disease is often misdiagnosed as both of those, and a slew of other chronic ailments, so I just thought I would give you a heads up.

PM me if you have any other questions about this if you want to know more.

----------


## Kotin

This would take care of it.

http://zap.intergate.ca/

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I already told you what I would do.  Somehow, get yourself to Dr. Dietrich Klinghardt in Bellevue, Washington.  You will have to send in an application, but hopefully he will see you.


I have thought about that and I would really like to.  The problem is getting to Washington State.  It would cost a pretty penny all things considered.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> You might try talking to a NAET practitioner.  IIRC, it is something that they can treat.


What's NAET?

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Wow my heart goes out to you.  Did you get the Rubella vaccine during this period?  
> 
> "Rubella vaccine -  Adverse reactions to vaccine include arthritis, arthralgia, and polyneuritis.(107)  Another problem is vaccine contamination with Epstein - Barr Virus, an immunological suppresser.  The Epstein -Barr Virus can be passed on to adults through casual contact years after the vaccination.(108,109)"
> 
> http://www.rifeenergymedicine.com/VACCINES.html
> 
> 
> A parasite cleanse would be a good start and the first step to detoxing your body. 
> 
> ...


Thanks, but those are just short-term treatments.  I have tried some and they have provided temporary relief.  I'm gunning for the cure to be done with this forever, and I am pretty certain I won't find it in my kitchen cabinet.  Thanks, though.  All input is appreciated.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Onnit.com has some great supplements you will be interested in.
> 
> Firstly, their immune support supplement has a blend of mushrooms, including the reishi mushroom which helps to properly program your immune system, which only happens naturally as an infant drinking your mother's colostrum. This helps you go back in time and re-program your immune system to fight off these types of illnesses.
> 
> It has also been shown to help improve your particular condition:
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.raysahelian.com/reishi.html
> ...


Thank you so much, I will look into this.  It looks like very useful information.

----------


## specsaregood

> What's NAET?


Its some crazy crystal worshipping holistic stuff.  And I'm normally a skeptic to such things; but it worked for me and others I know with other allergy type issues.

HEre is one person saying it cured their epstein barr
http://www.aliveutah.com/content/chr...naet-treatment

Might be at least worth a free consultation.

----------


## Massachusetts

Hey buddy you can send me a message privately if you'd like. I had Epstein Barr Virus in February.

----------


## Champ

Hey PaulConventionWV, it says your inbox is full.  I sent you a big pm just a few minutes ago.

----------


## Massachusetts

^^Same

Hey. Well I guess my EBV experience comes with a bit of a story. The reason I got it was because I was susceptible to infections, viruses due to a bone marrow transplant I got last June.

There's no "cure" persay, but I liked what some of the people in the thread were suggesting. After I got EBV, I improved my diet. However, I had a bunch of other stuff going on because of my past with cancer and the transplant. I got a low dose of chemotherapy that killed it off (not the kind that gives you side effects like hair loss, vomiting etc), and they have been checking my levels of EBV weekly since, and it has been nonexistent.

I understand if you're against this type of treatment.

----------


## farreri

Well just about everyone has the Epstein-Barr virus.  The problem is when your body becomes so stressed that the EB comes out of being dormant in your body.

You have to understand what Chronic Fatigue Syndrome (CFS) really is.  You get CFS when you become so stressed out that your body gets stuck in the "Fight or Flight" mode, or what's refereed to as Sympathetic Dominance.  The sympathetic nervous system's (SNS) general action is to mobilize the body's nervous system fight-or-flight response, whereas the parasympathetic nervous system is responsible for stimulation of "rest-and-digest" activities that occur when the body is at rest and that's what you want your body to be in most of the time.

When your body goes in "Fight or Flight" mode, your body diverts most of your energy away from bodily functions it doesn't need for a fight, such as digestion, and towards producing hormones, such as adrenaline and cortisol, needed to get you "pumped" and "amped" up to either fight the danger off, or run like hell!  While those hormones are crucial to help save your life in the time of danger, they are very damaging to your body at higher levels and not meant to be at high levels for very long.  Once the perceived threat is over, your body starts calming down and going back into parasympathetic and your adrenaline and cortisol levels start dropping down to normal healthy levels.  But when your body is constantly under stress, your body goes into "Fight or Flight" mode more easily and frequently.

When your body reaches the "breaking point" of going into "Fight or Flight" mode so often, it finally just stays in "Fight or Flight" mode.  That's when you develop CFS.  A doctor I was listening to said your society has become so stressful that back in the day, our bodies only went into "Fight or Flight" mode a couple of times a month on average.  Now, he said, our bodies go into "Fight or Flight" mode a couple of times a day!!!  Think of all the damage that's causing our bodies.  Also, is it any surprise that the most prescribed medications in history have be anti-anxiety drugs and pain-killers?!

A good explanation about CFS is by Ashok Gupta, who came down with it while during a stressful time at college. An interesting note, he found that right before suffers developed CFS, 70% of them had some type of infection.  Infections greatly stress the body.  It's like the "straw that broke the camels back," causing their already overly stressed out bodies to become stuck in "Fight or Flight" mode.

What you should ask yourself, were you at a very stressful point in your life when you developed CFS?  Did you happen to have a bad infection right before?  Have you had a lot of traumatic events in your life leading up to that point, or maybe one of a few that was so terrible to deal with, like a loss of a family member, or a really bad breakup with a person you were dating?

Now, what to do about it.  You got to get yourself out of "fight or flight" mode.  I recommend the alternative route.  One person recommended NAET.  That's on the right path.  I'd personally see someone who does Total Body Modification (TBM).  I know that technique has a test to determine if you are stuck in "fight of flight" and methods to get you out of it.  Some new holistic techniques you should look into too are the Healing Codes, the Body Code, the Emotion Freedom Technique (EFT).  All are said to get to and release the root problems of disease.


EDIT:  I think I was incorrect on one point.  If I remember correctly, one doesn't always develop CFS if their nervous system gets stuck in "Fight or Flight" mode.  I think one only develops CFS when they've been stuck in "Fight or Flight" mode _and then_ they develop an infection, such as mono (Epstein-Barr), or possibly another major traumatic event that becomes the straw the broke the camel's back when they were already stuck in "Fight or Flight" mode.  I believe Ashok Gupta, that I mentioned above, talks about Epstein-Barr outbreaks.  Maybe it is the outbreak of Epstein-Barr when already stuck in "Fight or Flight" mode that is the cause of CFS.  

I had a friend who developed CFS and this is how I came to learn all the above when helping them research their condition.  Before my friend developed CFS, they were an emotional wreck, always stressed out.  My friend then got mono and complained that they felt like they never completely healed from it.  They were always fatigued afterward and then that's when they were diagnosed with CFS.  Before that, they had complained of digestion problems, such as bloating, which led us to believe that my friend was most likely already stuck in "Fight or Flight" mode before the got mono, which then caused them to feel fatigued every since.

----------


## specsaregood

> Now, what to do about it.  You got to get yourself out of "fight or flight" mode.  I recommend the alternative route.  One person recommended NAET.  That's on the right path.  I'd personally see someone who does Total Body Modification (TBM).  I know that technique has a test to determine if you are stuck in "fight of flight" and methods to get you out of it.  Some new holistic techniques you should look into too are the Healing Codes, the Body Code, the Emotion Freedom Technique (EFT).  All are said to get to and release the root problems of disease.


I think similar to EFT is NET Neuro Emotional Technique.  Which is also usually something NAET folk do.  You are right, if there is a chance the problems are related to a mental/emotional trauma that might be something to look into.    Like I said, I'm usually a skeptic but i've seen these work on people.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Hey PaulConventionWV, it says your inbox is full.  I sent you a big pm just a few minutes ago.


Sorry.  I just cleared some space in my inbox, so you guys can send me pms now.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> I think similar to EFT is NET Neuro Emotional Technique.  Which is also usually something NAET folk do.  You are right, if there is a chance the problems are related to a mental/emotional trauma that might be something to look into.    Like I said, I'm usually a skeptic but i've seen these work on people.


It sounds promising.  I didn't think I was under way too much stress at the time, but on the other hand, one of my classes was simply unbearably tedious and stressful.  It was also the year we were supposed to make it to cross country nationals for the first time as a team.  We did end up making it, although I had an exceedingly disappointing race.  I was also going through a pretty rocky relationship that ended badly.  I had spent a long time preparing for that season and I honestly thought it was going to be a breakthrough for me until this happened, but looking back there was a considerable amount of stress there.  Either way, I have some homework to do because a lot of these methods seem very good and they're things that I haven't tried yet, which I like.

----------


## donnay

> Thanks, but those are just short-term treatments.  I have tried some and they have provided temporary relief.  I'm gunning for the cure to be done with this forever, and I am pretty certain I won't find it in my kitchen cabinet.  Thanks, though.  All input is appreciated.


Paul,

Here is another link that might be much more helpful:
*
Epstein Barr Treatments and Cures*
http://www.squidoo.com/EpsteinBarrVirus


I have been going to a Naturopath physician for four years and I have not regretted it one bit.

----------


## farreri

PaulConventionWV, see my edit to my last post.  I think you went through the same circumstance as my friend who developed CFS after getting mono.

Here's also a couple more techniques I forgot to mention:  the Lifeline Technique, and Quantum Techniques.

It looks like you live in a rural part of your state.  That might limit you to finding a nearby practitioner who does one of them.  However, and believe it or not, most of or all of the techniques supposedly can be down remotely.  They refer to it as "distant healing."  The theory is since everything is composed of energy, everything in the universe is connected and these techniques can treat you no matter where you are at.  You notice on some of the main sites of each of these technique, or practitioner websites who do these various techniques, they mention about being able to do distant healing.

Here's an example of distant healing of the Body Code system (post-cursor of the Emotion Code system) done by its developer, who apparently is pro-Ron Paul, fyi!

----------


## Nirvikalpa

Increase your B12 intake, through eating the right foods, pills, or shots.

----------


## farreri

> I think similar to EFT is NET Neuro Emotional Technique.  Which is also usually something NAET folk do.  You are right, if there is a chance the problems are related to a mental/emotional trauma that might be something to look into.    Like I said, I'm usually a skeptic but i've seen these work on people.


Oh yeah, forgot about NET.  A lot of Chiropractors do NET.  I think NAET spun off of NET.  All the techniques we mentioned probably, in one way or another, borrowed from each other -- kinda like all those bazzilions of Linux distros!  All these techniques basically do the same thing, release emotional traumas, just with using different techniques.

----------


## tttppp

> So I've been on here a few times describing my illness over the last couple of years.  Lately, I finally got a diagnosis after about a year and a half of not knowing what was wrong with me, causing a lot of stress and strife along the way.  Here's a brief overview of what has happened to me as a result of my problems.
> 
> In September of 2010, I started getting this weird sensation of a lump in my throat, which really confused me.  I tried to treat it, but realized after a while that it was only a symptom, not the actual problem.  The problem went much deeper than I had realized.  However, I had had absolutely no indication that I was at risk for this, so it just popped up out of the blue.  I was an excellent track athlete at the time on scholarship to a prestigious university.  Getting EB virus caused me to lose energy so quickly that I couldn't even do some of my easy runs without nearly collapsing.  Schoolwork was a struggle and just living in general was a hassle.  I was looking at going to school for 5 years so that I could take a season off and come back next year in better shape.  I took the next two seasons off and trained lightly, but not without maximum difficulty.  I kept wondering when it would end that summer as I was trying to finally get ready for the next year.  To my shock and surprise, next year rolled around after I had spent over a thousand bucks looking for the answer, and I was still in no shape to run competitively.  Gripped by depression, I quit the team, took up some bad habits and eventually dropped out of school and quit running altogether, no longer caring for my health like I had before because the struggle felt hopeless.
> 
> After a year and a half of wondering why this had happened to me, I finally went to the doctor and he did some blood tests and found that I had Epstein-Barr Virus, which is like chronic mono.  After 1 year and 9 months today, I am happy to finally know what it is but still wrecked emotionally by what I had put myself through as a result of this illness.  The problem is that the doctor, like most doctors today, told me there's basically no cure and I just have to learn how to live with it or wait for it to go into submission.  A year and 9 months and it still hasn't done that, but luckily, I don't follow allopathic medicine.  Like many people here, I believe there is a cause for everything and nothing is truly "uncurable."  
> 
> What I am wondering is if anybody knows what to do about Epstein Barr Virus.  What is the root cause, and what is the best path to cure it?  I finally have hope that I can overcome this now, so I need to find a way to realize that hope.


I've already told you Chinese traditional medicine (acupuncture and herbs) is the best method to cure this problem. 

One of the patients of my acupuncturist that I know had Epstein Barr had very similar symptoms to you. His condition was caused by his liver being over heated which damaged his blood flow and his energy. He had constant headaches and collapsed every now and then. His condition got much better, but I wasn't there at the time he finished treatment.

Don't take that crap from doctors that "there is no cure." They say that about everything. "You have the xyz condition. There is no cure but you can live with it the rest of you life. Now pay my for diagnosing you."

----------


## Created4

> Thanks, but those are just short-term treatments.  I have tried some and they have provided temporary relief.  I'm gunning for the cure to be done with this forever, and I am pretty certain I won't find it in my kitchen cabinet.  Thanks, though.  All input is appreciated.


Short-term treatments, if adapted into your lifestyle, can provide long-term relief. Don't think in the allopathic medical mode of "one cure" or medicine. I also agree with Chinese traditional treatments like acupuncture. It is a proven system that has been around a lot longer than modern medicine. Add coconut oil to your list of natural remedies: http://coconutoil.com/chronic-fatigu...d-coconut-oil/

----------


## Dianne

I wish you the best !!!!    Don't know anything about this condition, but D3 25,000 IU per day should cure just about anything physical .     Don't take my word for it... look it up on the net. 

Mental, I'm not sure..    I suffer from diagnosed severe PTSD .   Every time I go to a Doc to talk it out, they send me to a psych. to prescribe drugs I don't wanna take.   So living with untreated PTSD is a hardship ..    I want a natural herb to get me through this...  not a pharma whack out solution.

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> Short-term treatments, if adapted into your lifestyle, can provide long-term relief. Don't think in the allopathic medical mode of "one cure" or medicine. I also agree with Chinese traditional treatments like acupuncture. It is a proven system that has been around a lot longer than modern medicine. Add coconut oil to your list of natural remedies: http://coconutoil.com/chronic-fatigu...d-coconut-oil/


Agreed.  Reversing dis-ease takes many months and often years.  I've noted for others to start coconut oil very slowly - 1/4 tsp a day.  It is a strong de-tox and will cause discomfort as the body heals.  "Slow and steady wins the race."

----------


## Eagles' Wings

> I wish you the best !!!!    Don't know anything about this condition, but D3 25,000 IU per day should cure just about anything physical .     Don't take my word for it... look it up on the net. 
> 
> Mental, I'm not sure..    I suffer from diagnosed severe PTSD .   Every time I go to a Doc to talk it out, they send me to a psych. to prescribe drugs I don't wanna take.   So living with untreated PTSD is a hardship ..    I want a natural herb to get me through this...  not a pharma whack out solution.


I've recently met a PT who does work with ptsd.  His method is to talk to the body and mind of the patient and the patient does as well.   He has had remarkable success, doing this for over 15 years.  Rape and abuse victims respond well.  He suggests having a friend in the room during the session.  Perhaps something like this could help.

----------


## farreri

> I've already told you Chinese traditional medicine (acupuncture and herbs) is the best method to cure this problem.


Not knocking things like Acupuncture or Chiropractic, but fyi, all the developers of the energy techniques we mentioned above were Chiropractors and Naturopaths and such, who had thought they had "cured" their patients conditions, only to see them come back months or years later with the same condition, leading them all to believe there was some underlying problem they were missing that caused their patients problems to come back.  All of them then learned it was usually past emotional traumas that were the root cause and until those were released, their problems could only be band-aided at best.

Now once one's emotional traumas are released, things like Acupuncture or Chiropractic are _excellent_ in speeding up your healing!

----------


## farreri

> Mental, I'm not sure..    I suffer from diagnosed severe PTSD .


Dianne, take a look at all the energy techniques we mentioned above.  They are all supposed to be excellent in treating physiological problems, such as PTSD.  All those techniques were developed to release emotional traumas.

----------


## tttppp

> Not knocking things like Acupuncture or Chiropractic, but fyi, all the developers of the energy techniques we mentioned above were Chiropractors and Naturopaths and such, who had thought they had "cured" their patients conditions, only to see them come back months or years later with the same condition, leading them all to believe there was some underlying problem they were missing that caused their patients problems to come back.  All of them then learned it was usually past emotional traumas that were the root cause and until those were released, their problems could only be band-aided at best.
> 
> Now once one's emotional traumas are released, things like Acupuncture or Chiropractic are _excellent_ in speeding up your healing!


Your emotional well being is important too, but it does not have to be cured for acupuncture to fix your physical problems. CTM actually does a much better job of diagnosing your root causes better than western medicine. Once your body is truly cured, it won't go all the way backwards over night.

----------


## youngbuck

> I wish you the best !!!!    Don't know anything about this condition, but D3 25,000 IU per day should cure just about anything physical .     Don't take my word for it... look it up on the net.


Lest anybody take this to literal, you DO NOT want to take 25,000 IUs of vitamin D per day for very long - like no more than two weeks.  You need periodic vitamin D tests to determine your proper vitamin D levels as they rise.  I'd suggest not letting it get past 75 ng/ml unless under a physician's supervision.

----------


## farreri

> Your emotional well being is important too, but it does not have to be cured for acupuncture to fix your physical problems. CTM actually does a much better job of diagnosing your root causes better than western medicine. Once your body is truly cured, it won't go all the way backwards over night.


These holistic doctors who developed these energy medicine techniques think emotional well being is the _most_ important!  These doctors developed their techniques because they all realized that emotional problems were the root cause of most of the physical symptoms their patient came in for.  The AMA even admits 80% or more of disease is caused by stress.

I'm not saying things like acupuncture or chiropractic can't be effective even if the underlying emotional problems hasn't been resolved, but the reason those holistic doctors developed their techniques is because even after they thought they "cured" their patient's physical problems, lots came back months or years later with the same problems.  

If the OP only has access to a acupuncture or chiropractic for his CFS, by all means, try them out to get some immediate relief.  But I just want him, and everyone else, to be aware that if the underlying cause isn't found and resolved, your ailments may come back.  That's all.

----------


## tttppp

> These holistic doctors who developed these energy medicine techniques think emotional well being is the _most_ important!  These doctors developed their techniques because they all realized that emotional problems were the root cause of most of the physical symptoms their patient came in for.  The AMA even admits 80% or more of disease is caused by stress.
> 
> I'm not saying things like acupuncture or chiropractic can't be effective even if the underlying emotional problems hasn't been resolved, but the reason those holistic doctors developed their techniques is because even after they thought they "cured" their patient's physical problems, lots came back months or years later with the same problems.  
> 
> If the OP only has access to a acupuncture or chiropractic for his CFS, by all means, try them out to get some immediate relief.  But I just want him, and everyone else, to be aware that if the underlying cause isn't found and resolved, your ailments can come back.  That's all.


The problems only come back because those treaters did not fix the problem in the first place. Under the care of a qualified acupuncturist, the only way your symptoms can come back is if you either didn't get enough treatment to fix the problem in the first place or you had a bad diet for a long time period after your treatment. If you do enough treatment to get 100% and you take care of your body, your symptoms will not come back.

----------


## donnay

> Lest anybody take this to literal, you DO NOT want to take 25,000 IUs of vitamin D per day for very long - like no more than two weeks.  You need periodic vitamin D tests to determine your proper vitamin D levels as they rise.  I'd suggest not letting it get past 75 ng/ml unless under a physician's supervision.


Sage advice.  Either way you should have your blood tested prior to taking Vitamin D3.  Majority of the people are Vitamin D3 deficient, but I wouldn't take more than 5000 IU's in the summer time.

----------


## farreri

> You might try talking to a NAET practitioner.


I see that they do list they can treat CFS and many other issues other than allergies:

NAET advanced seminar, level II - A
Autism, ADD/ADHD, Chronic Fatigue Syndrome, Fibromyalgia

http://www.naet.com/Professionals/advancedinfo.aspx

----------


## farreri

> The problems only come back because those treaters did not fix the problem in the first place. Under the care of a qualified acupuncturist, the only way your symptoms can come back is if you either didn't get enough treatment to fix the problem in the first place or you had a bad diet for a long time period after your treatment. If you do enough treatment to get 100% and you take care of your body, your symptoms will not come back.


I'm just telling you what these developers said as to why they developed their techniques.  They said in a lot of their patients (not all), they thought they "cured" them only to see them come back months or years later with the same problems.

----------


## ryanmkeisling

> I think similar to EFT is NET Neuro Emotional Technique.  Which is also usually something NAET folk do.  You are right, if there is a chance the problems are related to a mental/emotional trauma that might be something to look into.    Like I said, I'm usually a skeptic but i've seen these work on people.


..and you don't need to see anyone, you can heal yourself with a little practice and discipline.  Chi kung is an ancient chinese internal martial art.  It can start to help you almost right away.  I would recomend the _Awaken Healing Light by Master Mantak Chia_ book.  He his helping people learn to heal themselves through meditation and various other practices.  It takes a little discipline and daily practice, but I know it has worked to cure me of several ailments and helped me to control my type 1 diabetes very effectively. There are some videos available on you tube, just search Mantak Chia.  It really will help, with almost any problem.

If you PM me your email address I can send you some PDF's of the books to get you started...

----------


## tttppp

> I'm just telling you what these developers said as to why they developed their techniques.  They said in a lot of their patients (not all), they thought they "cured" them only to see them come back months or years later with the same problems.


Unfortunately a high percentage of natural doctors don't know what they are doing either. Thats why its important to find someone who knows what he is doing.

----------


## PaulConventionWV

> Short-term treatments, if adapted into your lifestyle, can provide long-term relief. Don't think in the allopathic medical mode of "one cure" or medicine. I also agree with Chinese traditional treatments like acupuncture. It is a proven system that has been around a lot longer than modern medicine. Add coconut oil to your list of natural remedies: http://coconutoil.com/chronic-fatigu...d-coconut-oil/


If you treat the condition and it comes back afterward, then you still have the condition.  I want to get rid of it so that I don't have to "manage" it like doing a certain ritual every day or every other day just so my symptoms don't come back.  That's not health.  If you have to "keep your symptoms at bay", then you are not healed.  I know there is such a thing as complete health because this thing came on suddenly.  It can be destroyed just as suddenly and just as effectively.  You never contract an illness that you can't get rid of.  

It's not an allopathic idea that you can treat something for a time and have it gone forever.  It may not be cured immediately, but there is an answer and it will be cured.  My #1 issue is finding a way to pay for the treatments I would like to get.  This thread was so that I could explore my options.  Temporary treatments are useful for maintenance of normal health, but if they don't help me completely overcome my condition, then they are not worth it.  If you have to use these remedies to keep your symptoms at bay while still having the condition, then the remedies are ineffective.

----------

